# Painting a McDonald's



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

I've been invited to bid a job painting the interior of a McDonald's. The store is being renovated and they sent me a packet with MOST of the ptoject details. However, there's nothing on here for specific brand of paint, other than the colors (B. Moore). So, my question is two-fold: iHave any of you have done this before or not; and what product or specialty coating did/would you use?

I'm thinking of just keeping it all B. Moore with Ultra SPEC 500 or SCUFF-X on the vertical stuff and the B. Moore ceiling paint...


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not done mcdonalds but have done wendys remodels and culvers new construction and used pro mar 200 on those and they were speced. Sherwin is usually ok but most contractor grade paint is ok unless there is a corporate requirement on product. Just use the same paint on the walls and lids as long as it is washable. Expect the drive through to stay as they don't like to close the entire store and a compressed schedule for completion and all the trades in at the same time. Most fast food places have a lot of tile and frp and not a lot of paint so they don't take very long. I have done three culvers in the last year or so by myself and have taken an average of four days.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never a McDonalds but a few Cafe Yumms and a bunch of Edward Jones offices. The Cafe Yumm restaurants were pretty clueless about specifics and it was mainly a discussion with the local owners. Edward Jones was very specific about colors and paint types. In fact they even had a color called Edward Jones Green registered at SW.


----------



## comtnpaint (5 mo ago)

I don't see anything specified from BM or PPG, so it is probably up to the franchisee. I think Ultra Spec or Scuff-X seem like good options. Maybe Command on bathroom/office doors, if they're doing those. And, like @kmp said, skip the ceiling paint and use something more washable


----------



## Andrea (10 mo ago)

I use BM and PPG paints. 
Regarding ceiling paint, my dad, a retired painter, says the best ceiling paint is PPG Hi-Hide ultra flat, and you cant buy it at the moment---Nov, 2022.
I've used both BM ceiling paints and cant believe how much they cost given how many coats it took. Overrated. I've had better results with BM Super Spec on ceilings.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

I would be surprised if a corp like McD's doesn't spec color and brand/type of paint. When painting GM dealerships they were quite specific esp if the owner was using GM money. They spec'd every aspect. Furniture, lighting, wallpaper, fabrics, tile, etc.


----------



## cbinc (Mar 16, 2015)

if you use some other brand of paint, make sure the colour matches...if not, you could be repainting. and make sure you make money on the job.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

One thing to note is you might want to check the MPI ratings for which paints are "high performance." Interestingly BM Ultra Spec (except flat) is considered a high performance paint per MPI specs, but Ben is not, despite usually costing more. I think you need to go to Duration or Emerald in SW to get "High Performance." There's also interestingly Promar 200 HP, which is the high performance version of 200.





__





MPI # 139


MPI mpi Master Painters Institue Painting information, standards and specifications



www.specifypaint.com









__





MPI # 138


MPI mpi Master Painters Institue Painting information, standards and specifications



www.specifypaint.com





I've never been on a job big/important enough to have it, but in some bids the architect will just write "MPI ____ spec paint" and it's up to you to choose which brand you want, but it must meet the specs, so it doesn't matter if it's Behr, BM, SW, PPG, etc, as long as it meets the spec you're OK, but you can't use an out of spec paint (ie, use BM Superhide for High Performance Latex.) There's also the differences in sheens too with MPI vs what it says on the can as well.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Architects use the mpi spec because they are too lazy to do their job and spec the correct product for the job.


----------

